# My Medical?



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have medical through my ex husband and it can be used abroad. So my question is will I need to get more then that when I travel? Any advice is welcome. Sorry if this has been as a million times all ready. Thank You Mitch1717


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> I have medical through my ex husband and it can be used abroad. So my question is will I need to get more then that when I travel? Any advice is welcome. Sorry if this has been as a million times all ready. Thank You Mitch1717


check with the insurance provider to be certain, but if, as you say, it can be used abroad it will cover you for holidays

it's highly unlikely to be accepted for a residency application in Spain though


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank You can anyone help with places to check on medical I have looked but don't really get feeling dumb....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> Thank You can anyone help with places to check on medical I have looked but don't really get feeling dumb....


what do you need it for?

holiday, residency application or what ??

if it's for a residency application look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

you'll find a post with comparison sites for health insurance in Spain


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Au Contrair. Health insurance is health insurance. In the U.S. It is often granted in divorce to one party or another. My mother still has Cobra which she earned upon my father's death in 1979 and is well accepted here. Call your provider and I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised? You will also probably not be subject to the nasty co-pays here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Au Contrair. Health insurance is health insurance. In the U.S. It is often granted in divorce to one party or another. My mother still has Cobra which she earned upon my father's death in 1979 and is well accepted here. Call your provider and I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised? You will also probably not be subject to the nasty co-pays here


do you know that the extranjería will accept a foreign insurance for residency though?

there's lots of anecdotal evidence to the contrary - even some local insurance isn't considered to be appropriate


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, it does accept extrajanera. It does however depend on how the clause is written. Almost no insurance in the U.S. Covers foreign residence or travel unless it is cobra or government insurance that was granted through divorce settlements. I grew up with this insurance.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

It is the only health insurance good world wide. I have retired government employee friends here Ithaca the same and the Spanishgovernment requires them to have nothing else.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Instead of taking an old American's hippie advice, call the consulate


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am needing it for residency.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I will call them and see what is needed. I read my insurance policy and it will cover me abroad I was shocked about that. But I will make sure it is enough or not. Thank you all for all your help and information. I am grateful for your help. Thank you so much. Mitch


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Call the provider. Is it ex military or civil service? Some State governments do the same. As with all US providers, there are riders or caveats.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Elyles said:


> Call the provider. Is it ex military or civil service? Some State governments do the same. As with all US providers, there are riders or caveats.


Sorry took me so long to answer but no it is neither of them. He works for a hospital and I am on his insurance which is blue cross blue shield.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

BCBS may cover you over here check the policy riders or better yet, just call them. In the old days BCBS was Cadillac insurance. I was always guaranteed to be paid by them full rate with no hassles.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Elyles said:


> BCBS may cover you over here check the policy riders or better yet, just call them. In the old days BCBS was Cadillac insurance. I was always guaranteed to be paid by them full rate with no hassles.


Also, the rate of reimbursement from BCBS will be higher than what the Spanish private care system usually receives. Look at where you will be and see who are the providers in that area. Chances are that if you reside in a larger city you will have many options.


----------

